# PC Petrifier



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anyone used this stuff on spalted wood to so it will turn better?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Can't say that I have … maybe I'll pick some up the next time I am at Home Depot.

$14.29 for 16oz ain't cheap, but still costs less than CA.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

PC-Petrifier
Restore, Salvage, & Strengthen Soft or Rotted Wood
http://www.pcepoxy.com/our-products/wood-repair/pc-petrifier.php

Cure for service 24-hours, Max cure 3-7 days

Non-toxic once cured or read product MSDS
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/8a/8a5735b3-d328-4f67-a7c8-40a2fd330698.pdf

Make sure read application tips at first link or Home Depot reviews before wasting your money.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/PC-Products-16-oz-PC-Petrifier-Wood-Hardener-164440/100649629#customer_reviews


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Some turners have tried this stuff:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Minwax-1-Pt-High-Performance-Wood-Hardener-41700000/100376253#customer_reviews

See product MSDS
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/f7/f7ddf70b-adb8-4021-aaec-b16054286af0.pdf

Spalted wood can reach a point where it is useless. If a few drops of CA or re-sharpening your tools cannot fix your spalted wood turning project not sure worth turning.


----------

